# Best. Goal. Ever.



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Marik Malek totally blows Olaf Kolzig out of the net with this through-the-legs, top shelf, bottle-blaster. If you've seen it, you know what I'm talking about...

Check it out at this link (1500K, 25 second download on DSL):
*http://www.darrenbarefoot.com/video/malik_shootout_goal.wmv*

AWESOME!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

speechless...

Well, I'm a girl, so maybe not quite speechless, I have something to say about everything!

Last year I played hockey for Fargo North, and I saw the coolest goal ever. The captain of our team-Currier, who was also the state's leading goal scorer, did the unthinkable. So she's on a break-away, a defenseman from the opposing team catches up with her far enough to trip her. Currier dives face first toward the hash marks, hits the puck with one hand on her stick, and shelfs the puck! It was amazing, we had two people filming the game, so she got two great videos of it. We even sent it in to Channel One for the play of the week, the news show for junior highs and high schools in the United States, but we think they didn't choose it because we were a girl's hockey team from North Dakota. Oh, well. It was still the best goal I have personally been on the ice for.


----------

